# What are some good stallions that throw eventers?



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

I have been looking around for one but can't really decide 

I also can't decide on two that I found :

1. Tamarack Hill Farm
2.Hunter, Jumper, Dressage - Hanoverian and Oldenburg Stallion | Stepping Stones Sporthorses

I would just like to know if anyone would suggest/know any good stallions that would produce good performing horses (like excellent jump technique, gaits, preferably tall ect.) that would compliment/get rid off, some of my mare's traits.  thank youuu

So, who you you breed to...this? lol **ik not the best pic** xP


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm partial to Sir Wanabi. He throws both hunters and eventers:

Elite Hanoverian Stallion at stud, Canada


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

A Fine Romance, Noble Houston and Salute the Truth are three right off the top of my head


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

thanks Foxy Roxy!

A Fine Romance evented himself briefly before I changed his career path to that of an A Circuit Working Hunter.
His rider when he was eventing was the coach of the Canadian Olympic Team and felt that AFR was a legitimate Olympic/International prospect -
"one of the best" were his words.

He has gone on to be a PROVEN sire of outstanding event horses out of a wide range of mares. 
Two of his offspring have competed at Advanced (so far) and many have competed to Intermediate and Prelim.

They unquestionably have inherited his fabulous jump, great canter/gallop, his work ethic and his speed, courage and willingness.

A number of his offspring also compete in the hunters, jumpers (one, a full TB is a WINNING GRAND PRIX JUMPER!) great field hunters and even dressage horses!

If you follow eventing, one of his outstanding foals is the full TB A First Romance ridden by Cdn Olympian Selena O'Hanlon, who is competing very successefully at the ** level now and is on his way UP.
Selena says he is "the best jumper, most athletic horse I have ever sat on".

Even though he is siring offspring with the ability to go to the top with pro riders, MANY of his foals are also ridden happily and successfully by amateurs and children, demonstrating that he passes on his willing, intelligent temperament.

website needs updating www.afineromance.ca and on FB A Fine Romance

if I can figure out how to post pictures.....

good luck!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

A few years ago I would have said mine but he is retired so presently probably A fine Romance is the most consistent.


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

thank you Spyder! Yes, A Fine Romance certainly is very consistent.

Who is your boy?


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh yay! Sorry for such a late response! xP Thank you everyone for zee suggestions! Yes I think I shall look more into this pretty A Fine Romance!


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

CowgirlShay said:


> Oh yay! Sorry for such a late response! xP Thank you everyone for zee suggestions! Yes I think I shall look more into this pretty A Fine Romance!


Thank you CGS! I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have, or help you in any way I can to find a suitable stallion for your mare.
Although as you say, it is not the best picture of her, I see a lot to like.
I'd like to know more about her though, her breeding etc.... that would also help to find you the right stallion for her.

Best of luck in your search.

Don't forget - LOTS more pics of AFR and his offspring on FB (my website needs updating badly!!)


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh yes! I seem to have left that out!!! Would you like more pictures? Better ones ? she's a dutchwarmblood, (has a brand and all, sadly no papers that i know of)  and has been bred twice, pregnant now, but is due in a month, so i was hoping to breed her again as a self Christmas gift lol. Thank you for your interest! and i shall look at the offspring


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

hmm i only know southern hemisphere stallions, a thourougbred Hulatown have some really good event progency, an australian stallion Carbine, has offspring owned by william foxpitt. there are some really good purpose bred eventing stallion in england that produce fantastic eventing progency


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Check out Guaranteed Gold as well at:

Guaranteed Gold

He evented to Training Level himself and is producing some nice youngsters that are starting their eventing careers now

Is your mare a TB mare and are you looking to stay TB or go with a WB cross instead? Tzigane is another one that I'd recommend - a lovely Trakehner stallion that is eventing at the Advanced level right now


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No offense, TC, but doing Training level isn't something I would look for in an Eventing sire. I personally would want a stallion proven at CCI starred events - I'm not sure why you would suggest a stallion that's only done Training level, when there are many stallions better suited for the OP's needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Well lets see now ... out of the stallions mentioned, which of them have evented up to that level? Certainly not Fine Romance, Sir Wanabi or Noble Houston 

And also has been mentioned on many threads on many forums, ability in the show ring themselves does not 100% translate into passing that ability on to offspring so the trick is finding the stallion that has competed up to the highest levels that is capable of passing that same ability and desire to their offspring

Take Hickstead and Totilas for example. Will their offspring be talented enough to warrant the high stud fees charged to breed to them? Who knows - we are YEARS away from finding out. Their bloodlines *suggest* that their offspring *should* inherit the same traits, but there are many that feel that Hickstead is a complete and total freak of nature and he will never be able to pass on the same traits that made him such a superstar. Briar was touted as "the" dressage sire of the century - how many of HIS offspring are competing at the same level as Briar with the same results?

Other stallions ARE capable of producing credible offspring, but only when bred to a mare who competed at the highest levels herself. :wink: So - if you take a stallion who competed up to only Training Level eventing and in the Working Hunter ring and bred him to a mare that was successful at the Intermediate and Advanced eventing levels and you produced a talented offspring - is that the stallion's genetics coming through or the dam's??? :wink:

Lots of things to think about for sure

Denny Emerson has some fabulous stallions in his roster and Salute the Truth appears to have the credentials for sure in the performance category as well as producing credible offspring as well

Good luck in your search!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are looking to breed for a certain trait, wouldn't you breed to the best stallion you can for that trait? If I were looking for a Hunter sire, would I not go for a stallion that has proven himself in the ring, to give myself the best chance to have a foal who will succeed? Why would I breed to a relative no-name when I could breed to Redwine? Why would I chance it on a stallion that hasn't done it himself? Kind of like breeding to a dressage stallion that's only done First level. 
Anyways, I don't want to hijack this thread, just surprised by the suggestion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> Why would I breed to a relative no-name when I could breed to Redwine?


This is where your logic escapes me ...

I LIKE Redwine. I bred to him myself but he sure hasnt competed up to the "top levels". He won at the 3' level and I believe showed a class or two or a division at 3'6" and that was it. So - to use him in your analogy of breeding to stallions ONLY that have competed up to the "top levels" in that discipline makes no sense at all! :?

And then going back to what I alluded to - success at the top levels does not mean that stallion is going to pass those same traits on. Not at all!

Take a superstar mare like Rox Dene. *THE* best hunter on the planet for many years running. She was bred to THE best hunter stallions on the planet and her offspring have done "okay" but nowhere close to the same level of success she enjoyed, even with the best trainers and riders that money could buy. Those offspring had EVERY SINGLE CHANCE to be the BEST next generation hunters and they fell short. Why??? You tell me because no one else can figure out what made her so superb and bred to equally excellent stallions, they couldnt come close to replicating her success

Yes - in breeding you do very much breed "the best to the best" but in some cases its the intangible elements that makes one offspring jaw droppingly fabulous and the other one out of and by more "fashionable" parents simply "okay"

Makes breeding decisions very interesting for sure! :lol:


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

A Fine Romance's ability to sire upper level offspring is proven time and again - bred to a wide variety of mares. 

In fact the dams of his upper level event offspring were ALL OTTB mares NONE of whom even saw a show ring. 


TC perhaps you could tell us how old the oldest crop of Garanteed Gold offspring are, and what levels they are competing at, in any discipline?:lol:


----------



## Kitkat (Jun 9, 2010)

TamarackLane said:


> TC perhaps you could tell us how old the oldest crop of Garanteed Gold offspring are, and what levels they are competing at, in any discipline?:lol:


*crickets chirping*


----------



## Kitkat (Jun 9, 2010)

I LOVE A Fine Romance babies! So classy and versatile!


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

lol oh my... xD well, breeding is sort of a chance thing, you never know what you get O_O did any of you guys look at the stallions i suggested in my first post? lol i did want opinions xP btw TC Garunteed Gold is beautiful! i'm sure he has great offspring. and should i post *better* pictures of my mare??? to see who would compliment her best? >.< i'm learning very much about breeding and don't want to sound like a dummy ;/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> *crickets chirping*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

Kitkat said:


> I LOVE A Fine Romance babies! So classy and versatile!


 
Thank you Kitkat!


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

CowgirlShay said:


> should i post *better* pictures of my mare??? to see who would compliment her best? >.< i'm learning very much about breeding and don't want to sound like a dummy ;/


You don't need to worry -at all - about sounding like a dummy. Not One Bit.
It is always best to ask a lot of questions, as it is a learning experience.
I am happy to help, so don't hesitate to ask. 
Or, if you want to send me a PM that would be great too! :wink:

I'm just wondering where you are located, since you said your mare would be foaling in about a month...


----------



## Ozzie Overo (Jul 27, 2010)

TamarackLane said:


> A Fine Romance's ability to sire upper level offspring is proven time and again - bred to a wide variety of mares.
> 
> In fact the dams of his upper level event offspring were ALL OTTB mares NONE of whom even saw a show ring.
> 
> ...


 
Good question Tamaracklane.
I can hear the crickets chirping way over here in Australia:lol:


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

ringing loud and clear in New Zealand.

pretty colors though


----------



## Ozzie Overo (Jul 27, 2010)

must be the way the wind is blowing Scoopes lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TamarackLane said:


> A Fine Romance's ability to sire upper level offspring is proven time and again - bred to a wide variety of mares.
> 
> In fact the dams of his upper level event offspring were ALL OTTB mares NONE of whom even saw a show ring.
> 
> ...


A Fine Romance has proven himself in other jumping disciplines; Training level Eventing is just another tick on his (impressive) resume. He has offspring competing successfully in International rings in a few different disciplines. Nothing to scoff at, in my opinion. He's proven himself, and his offspring have proven him in the breeding shed.
It's one thing to say "my stallion may have only competed at Training level in Eventing, but he has XYZ to back him up as a potential Eventing stallion for your mare" and "my stallion has done Training level Eventing" with nothing much else on the resume to back up an Eventing sire claim.


---

In regards to TC's claim about excellent performance stallions not passing along their talent - why make breeding any more of a crapshoot? Should I breed a dressage mare to HickBoy down the road (who once won an Intro dressage test since he was the only contestant) because Totilas/Redwine/OtherBigNameStallion may not pass on as much talent as him? Hell no. I breed to the best I can to improve the chances of the foal excelling in the discipline I am breeding for. I may not want to go to the Olympics, but I want a foal that's well-bred and has the potential to be what I want in my discipline. So I really honestly don't understand your argument. Maybe Secretariat never produced another great winner, but does that mean that people should have bred to ImTooLazyToRun instead, because ImTooLazyToRun *may* produce a horse that performs just as well as a Secretariat baby? 


Interesting conversation this thread has produced. OP, I hope you don't mind the hijack!


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

As a mare owner, I like to hear what stallions have done as well as produced. 
I really like A Fine Romance, he has certainly proven himself. GG is a pretty color, but I have yet to hear of specific foals that have done something beyond line classes. I will be looking for stallions to breed my mares to next year and would like to have as much information as I can to help me in my decision. 
CowgirlShay, what specific traits are you looking to improve on? Knowing that info might help people aid you in your search.


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

@TamarckLane - I am located in So Cali 

@JustDressageIt - I don't mind the hijack at all, it's educating :O lol 

@reiningfan - I am looking to improve my mare's confo (of course) and bone, I want a bigger offspring, (16.3-18 hand range) trainable, willing, quiet, traits and of course the abilities to perform in showjumping, hunters, dressage, and xcountry. I know all/most of these traits might not pass on but it would be nice to see.


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are some *hopefully* better pictures of my mare, to help you guys out :? hopefully. 

please excuse my form in some of them 
these are the only good pictures that I can find at the moment so sorry if they dont help you guys i truly am :-( i will try to take better ones when i get the chance


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Who is she currently bred to?


----------



## oneslicktrick (Sep 16, 2010)

I love Aloha, and I think he gets over looked a lot cause he looks like Redwine. I'm always partical to giving the "unknown" stallion a shot if I like them though lol.

AFR is an amazing stallion, if I wanted a jumper or eventer he'd be first on my list!


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

@reiningfan - she's currently bred to this adalusian stallion

I wanted to get a cute lil Iberian Warmblood outta her 

this is the only pic i got of the stallion


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

*Kasparow* (EH sixtus x Kostolany),
trakehner and oldenburger approved









*Albaran xx* (Sure blade xx x Königsstuhl xx)
DWB,westfalen,hannover,oldenburg approved









*Primmore's Pioneer*,a very famous eventer!
(Mayhill x Ben Fearie)









*Langata Son* (Langata Express xx x Ramiro)
Hannover,SBS,BWB and Zangersheide approved

*Hinault* (Narcos 2 x Landgraf 1)
DWH approved









*Grafenstolz* (Polarion x Camelot)


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

OoOoOoh! thanks for the suggestions Laures! I LOVE the stally *Langata Son *!!!


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Kasparow is also a very cool stallion,the offspring i've seen of him are very coolheaded,allround horses.
And they have a really pretty head.


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

I love all of Hilltop Farms Stallions.
My favorites are:

Comic Hilltop FRH
Hilltop Farm, Inc. - The Complete Sporthorse Center

Donarweiss GGF
Hilltop Farm, Inc. - The Complete Sporthorse Center

Royal Prince
Hilltop Farm, Inc. - The Complete Sporthorse Center

And Riverman
Hilltop Farm, Inc. - The Complete Sporthorse Center


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Riverman is known for throwing hot babies that are not very amateur friendly


----------



## RealQuiet (Jul 31, 2011)

TamarackLane said:


> A Fine Romance's ability to sire upper level offspring is proven time and again - bred to a wide variety of mares.
> 
> In fact the dams of his upper level event offspring were ALL OTTB mares NONE of whom even saw a show ring.
> 
> ...



did I miss it? has tc answered yet?? 


and OP, how much are you looking to spend on a stud?


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the posts everyone thanks for the fact on Riverman FoxyRoxy1507!
and i'd say at most $1200 >.< it is a very important fact xD but I guess it depends on how long I want to save really :L


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

Just a quick update! another A Fine Romance baby has now moved up to Advanced!! 'A First Romance' made a very impressive debut, finishing 4th, with double clear SJ and the 2nd fastest time of the day on XC!! People who saw him go were very impressed with his incredible gallop and jump!


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

oneslicktrick said:


> AFR is an amazing stallion, if I wanted a jumper or eventer he'd be first on my list!


 
thank you oneslicktrick!!


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

AFR is definitely at the top of our list. The more my daughter looks at pictures of his get, the more she says she'd love to have a horse that talented.


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

reiningfan said:


> AFR is definitely at the top of our list. The more my daughter looks at pictures of his get, the more she says she'd love to have a horse that talented.


 
thank you very much reiningfan (and thank you to your daughter too!)


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Carpino Z or Val'disiere are impeccable warmbloods check them out at Yalambi Farm Stud and if you are over seas yes they ship semen  Beautiful in person too as I handle them most weeks


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

What about Mighty Magic and Statford Neo?


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Or Warkant van't Gestelhof?
He's a Ferro x Furioso x Grandduel.









Or you could consider Saros van't Gestelhof.
He's a Ramiro x Pik König x Wendekreis.


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

lovely horses,laures! ^^^

Quick update!- the AFR eventing offspring are off to a great start in 2012!!
One of them, A First Romance just successfully completed his first ***.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

There is even Jazz (famous dressage stallion) offspring who's doing great in eventing.
One of his daughters is going to the OS in Londen this year,riding for the Netherlands.


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

TrueColours said:


> Other stallions ARE capable of producing credible offspring, but only when bred to a mare who competed at the highest levels herself. :wink: So - if you take a stallion who competed up to only Training Level eventing and in the Working Hunter ring and bred him to a mare that was successful at the Intermediate and Advanced eventing levels and you produced a talented offspring - is that the stallion's genetics coming through or the dam's??? :wink:


Not too many stallions I can think of who competed at Training in eventing and then went on to a successful career in the tough Working Hunter ring....and who have had successful event offspring....

Perhaps instead of making insinuations, True Colours, you might elaborate by naming the stallion and even more to the point, naming the mare,the level at which she competed and the UL offspring as well?
I'm sure that would be informative.

Another question that would need to be asked, in the same vein, if a stallion has been bred to a wide variety of mares, including U/L performers,and with the oldest offspring 10-11 years old, and none seem to be competing at any higher levels in any discipline, is that "the stallion's genetics coming through, or the mares'"?


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Another succesful stallion is Lamicell Charizard,ridden by Karin Donckers.
Palmares:
1st in Vejer de La Frontera, CCI*** 
1st in Vale Sabrosa,CIC**
3th in Pau,CCI****
2nd in Haras de Pin,CIC***
Belgian Champion

Charizard will participate (if not,Karin's other horse Gazelle will) in the 2012 Olympics in Londen.

The only problem is....that he isn't at stud yet,haha!
Maybe in a couple of years.











Char' is a Gato de Sol x Desert Wine,maybe you can do something with these stallions?


----------

